# Sophia Kokosalaki Fashion Show Fall/Winter 2009ready-to-wear collection in Paris x 8



## Q (29 März 2010)

free image host

thx Tikipeter​


----------



## BlueLynne (2 Apr. 2010)

:thx: für die pics :thumbup:


----------

